# Crypt keeper voice



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I need some help. Our Halloween party theme is "Tales of Terror", so I thought it would be cool to create a video using some Tales from the Crypt footage with the crypt keeper inviting everyone to the party and send that as the invitation. Problem is, I don't sound like the crypt keeper. I am pretty good with using Audacity but I just can't find the right effects to make my voice sound similar to his. 

Anybody know how I might go about doing this.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't know how you'd do it yourself, but Chris Baker (Hauntcast on the forum) does voice overs & I'd bet he could do a pretty convincing Crypt Keeper.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it just the pitch of your voice or the accent? What about using a voice changer?


----------

